# Perianal skin  tag



## codedog

Doctor office says used code 11200 , ASC  where i work says try cpt code 46220. Which one, if any would you choose/
 here is the operative report

Operation
: Excision of perianal skin tag 
Diagnosis : Perianal skin tag in anterior midline

Procedure : The patient was brought into operating room and placed on operating table in Prone -knife postion. The perianal region was prepped and draped in sterile fashion. The anus was gently dilated up to three fingers breadths. The Hill- Ferguson retractor was inserted into the anus. There was no pathlogy of distal anus circumferentially. The mucosa was pink and healthy. There was a skin tag in anterior midline. This was grasped after injecting the area with 5cc of 0.25 % Marcaine with epinephrine. An elliptical incision was used to excise the skin tag. Hemostasis was achieved with electrocautery. The skin was closed with running 3-0 Chromic suture. Sterile dressing was applied. 
Please help,   thanks


----------



## LindaEV

looks like a 46220 to me.


----------



## jas0426

I agree!  That looks like a lot more work than the normal skin tag removal


----------



## codedog

thanks , 46220 it is


----------

